# Trichilemmal or Pilar Cyst



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichilemmal_cyst

I have bumps on my scalp. I've had them for about 3 or 4 years. Two medium sized ones on the top of my head, one medium sized one on the left side, and several small ones. There is a new one on the upper back side that is threatening to become a new medium sized one. Apparently they are common and form from a hair follicle. Luckily, I have hair so you can't see them but they are really starting to irritate me.

I do not have health insurance but I can get basic treatment at the health center of my university. I was hoping the doctor there could just pop them out for me but apparently it's more complicated than that. Doctors here won't remove anything unless the growth/cyst is sent to histology/pathology to be analyzed. That costs something like $500 per cyst. The doctor was also saying that if I ever did get health insurance that it might not pay for the removal cause it might be considered a "cosmetic" problem.... What a joke!!

It's not an emergency but if the cysts get any bigger I will have to do something about them. I'm starting to fantasize about just removing them myself or at least cutting a hole in the thing to squeeze the pus out. Removing the actual sac would be too difficult. Just infection would be a risk. I was also considering going to a dermatologist in Tijuana the next time I see my dad in Los Angeles. But then I would need to get a recommendation from someone. I would guess Mexico would cost less than a 1/3 of the price here.

Has anyone here had any medical procedures done in Mexico or abroad? Anyone else have a pilar cyst? How did you treat it?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh dear. One of the top ones is getting even bigger. And the damn thing it's where I part my hair. It's sort of visible if I part my hair normally.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry that you're in this complicated situation. In fact, I also have a cyst. One on my wrist. I think I've had it for three years now and it changes in size. Right now it's small though, and not really noticeable. I remember I went to get it "analyzed" a couple of years ago and nothing came of that session because obviously it's rare that they are dangerous or something. The doctor never even informed me on what to do about and even during the appointment she pulled up her sleeve and showed that she too had one, haha.
Anyhow, my mother also had one and finally got it removed. I'll ask her when she comes home, since I forgot, about the money/insurance issue if you'd like to know. Where do you live? The US?
Also, I heard that rubbing or massaging the cyst can help it shrink. But I'm not entirely sure if that is a valid theory.


----------

